# Divorce court



## tomtlb66 (Jan 7, 2011)

Well guys, I lost my divorce case on Thursday, it was continued from Wed. My wife and her mom lied on the stand and won custody of my children, the house and everything basically. I was honest and told the truth, I can live with myself and the fact that I did not stoop to their level. I will be moving out of the house on Feb 1, 2011. Saying good bye to my children is going to kill me. Please keep me  and my kids in your prayers. Pray that God will heal us and bless us. I know God's plan is perfect and I cannot see it now, but I will keep going forward. Thank you for all the prayers and your support. Tom


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 7, 2011)

That is horrible for a man to have to move out of his own house and say bye to his kids.  

You're right, God's plan IS perfect and there IS a reason for this that you cannot see right now.   Don't you worry, those kids won't forget who their daddy is.  No chance, no way.

I feel terrible for you.  I will pray.  I am a complete unbiased stranger, if you need to vent via PM I'll be glad to listen and offer a supportive word.  Trust me, not trying to be nosey, just offering a listening post and some prayers.


----------



## Inthegarge (Jan 7, 2011)

Continuing to pray for this situation...................................RW


----------



## Melissa (Jan 7, 2011)

prayers for you and the kids


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 7, 2011)

I hope you got decent visitation or shared custody with the children.
One of the problems w/our legal system is that the mother is just about always right is a judge's eyes.

You and your children are in my prayers.


----------



## CAL (Jan 7, 2011)

Hold on to your Faith Tom.The Lord never allows doors to close without opening a window.Look for the window.


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 8, 2011)

Tom,my heart goes out to you,brother.Honesty is God's way,even when it costs dearly.I am also having a difficult time because of being honest about my past,but I know that _God_ knows our hearts and He will never forsake us.

You will be in my prayers,and I know you are a faithful man.Somehow,good will come from our situations even though it's hard to understand right now.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 8, 2011)

My Prayers are still goin for you.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jan 8, 2011)

Prayers sent for you.  May this trial strengthen you and cause you to be a better Christian and a better father.


----------



## tomtlb66 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks guys, its very hard right now on me. I am a good father and was a good husband. I don't know the reason this happened, but if it brings me closer to God, I will go down this road. My kids are my world, I will have to literally take it day by day. I know she is the mother of our children and praying for her right now is not the easiest thing to do, but I do pray for her. Keep me and the kids in your prayers and may God bless all of us in so many ways this year. Thanks again guys, love ya, Tom


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Jan 9, 2011)

Prayers sent Tom.


----------



## LEON MANLEY (Jan 9, 2011)

Hold your head up and move on, you have just been beat by the justice system of the great USA, but you walked away with your dignity. 
I have found time and time again that the witness stand is a perfect place to tell a lie. When was the last time someone was actually prosecuted for lying on the witness stand?
I've been there and done that, just remember, the lie told first will out weigh the truth.
 The first one to call the cops is the last one to go to jail.


----------



## Wade95 (Jan 9, 2011)

Just finished up my divorce a couple weeks ago. Didnt need to go to a trial or anything, but I still got the shaft. It's gonna b a tough road and i hope you keep strong. I've been out of the house for a little over a year and still have my "moments."  Stay strong brother.


----------



## ronpasley (Jan 9, 2011)

brother we know that all things work together for good to them that love God, to them who are the called according to his purpose. I will keep you in my prayers my the Holy Spirit guide


----------



## crackerdave (Jan 9, 2011)

Tom - please stay in touch with us.


----------



## mattech (Jan 9, 2011)

I have an uncle that is divorced and his exwife did the same thing lied on stand and he got shafted big time. The worst part is the mom I constantly brain washing the son into thinking that the dad is a sorry  piece. That is the worst part were people get vendictive and use the children against each other. I sure pray that doesn't  happen to you.Prayers sent.


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 10, 2011)

Praying for you and the kids. Sorry to hear that stay strong and keep your head up. I got something in my eye reading this.


----------



## Hunting Teacher (Jan 11, 2011)

Tom,
You will be in our prayers!


----------



## Ronnie T (Jan 11, 2011)

God bless you and your children during this period.


----------



## Deerhead (Jan 13, 2011)

I pray for you!  You did the right thing.  You childreen will benefit.  The legal system is flawed but its the best we have.  Dont give up When thye are 14 they can decide for their own self where they want to live.  May seem a long way!  But my babby is going to make me a grandady It seem like yesterday I was in your situation.  Stay strong with God at your side.


----------



## jcinpc (Jan 13, 2011)

wow, sorry to hear that, how will she pay for the house ? I cant imagine how that happens in todays court system. I hope you have joint "time sharing" as they call it now. I had all mine in writing from my ex but still had to fight for it and got mine


----------



## Steve Thompson (Jan 13, 2011)

Been there and done that. My advice is to let her know that the kids come first. You and her were friends at one time, let her know that you want to try and maintain a decent relationship, for the kids sake. It will be hard at times & you'll have to swallow your ego, but it's for your kids. I understand that in some cases that would be impossible however if you can manage some sort of relationship, it's the right thing to do.


----------



## Hut2 (Jan 13, 2011)

I've been there too, hang in there. 
Prayers sent to you & the kids!


----------



## HawgWild23 (Jan 13, 2011)

Steve Thompson said:


> Been there and done that. My advice is to let her know that the kids come first. You and her were friends at one time, let her know that you want to try and maintain a decent relationship, for the kids sake. It will be hard at times & you'll have to swallow your ego, but it's for your kids. I understand that in some cases that would be impossible however if you can manage some sort of relationship, it's the right thing to do.



good post. Might make it better for the kids also. still praying for you.


----------



## speedcop (Jan 13, 2011)

steve is right tom, put your kids first. dont say negative things around the kids about their mother. It will be hard not to do, but as your kid's grow they will figure things out for themselves. Kids have a secret way of gravitating towards the warmest heart, and as you know so does the Holy Spirit. I'm proud and praying for your continued faith in God.


----------



## glynr329 (Jan 13, 2011)

The hardest thing I did was say good bye to two of my sons but 6 months later one was back. Now the other one lives with me. Children are not dumb they will figure it out and yours will also. Like others have said no matter what, do not say negative things about your ex no matter how true it is. That will make you look bad and she will appear better. It only hurts the children.


----------



## Core Lokt (Jan 14, 2011)

Prayers for you and the kids brother.

Read or think about Job and all that he went through and never turned from God will all that he faced.


----------



## polaris30144 (Jan 24, 2011)

My prayers are with you and your family. I know from experience that God has a plan for you, all you have to do is follow the path he has laid in front of you with compassion and dignity. My children and now grandchildren have been the greatest gift in my life. My ex chose the bad path and I tried to choose the high road. It has paid dividends beyond belief in the love I share with my kids. I was completely wiped out financially and emotionally, but through the Lords grace my life has flourished and yours will also.


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 26, 2011)

Sorry for the bad news.Just keep your cool.She can lie on the stand in court.But brother she can't lie to the one she'll one day stand in front of..


----------



## Lorri (Jan 29, 2011)

Hang on to your faith - and as everybody says - put your kids first and they will see the truth in the long run.  You will never forget what has happened to you and it will hurt for a long time - speaking of experience but God will get you through it and he won't turn his back on you - he was there for me and still is. My prayers for you and your kids.


----------

